# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Korting] ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΑΓΩΓΙΚΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ

## ioannadani

*Καλησπέρα σας.
Πριν μερικές μέρες σταμάτησε να δουλεύει το πάνω αριστερα μάτι ταχείας και την επόμενη μέρα σταμάτησε να δουλεύει και το μπροστινό του και επίσης δεν άναβε το λαμπάκι λειτουργίας της κουζίνας ενώ δεν άναβε και το λαμπάκι.
Σημειώνω ότι το πίσω δεξιά ταχείας και το μπροστινό του του καφέ δουλεύουν κανονικά όπως επίσης και ο φούρνος.
Αγόρασα από τον Κουρλαμπά τα ανταλλακτικά μάτια πιστεύοντας ότι έχουν καεί. Τα άλλαξα σήμερα και έβαλα όλα τα καλώδια κανονικά όπως ήταν πριν αφού τα είχα φωτογραφήσει πρώτα για να μην ξεχάσω τα καλώδια και τα χρώματα. Όμως και πάλι δεν ανάβουν όπως δεν ανάβει και το λαμπάκι λειτουργίας της κουζίνας. Το λαμπάκι του φούρνου ανάβει κανονικά. Τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει? Τι να κοιτάξω?*

----------


## tipos

Γιασου Ιωαννα.Θα μπορουσε να φταιει η συνδεση παροχης της κουζινας.Στο σημειο που μπαινει το καλωδιο μεσα στη συσκευη εχει μια κλεμα με γεφυρωμενες επαφες,μπορει να μην ειναι καλα σφηγμενες οι βιδες η ακομα να ειναι καμενη η κλεμα παροχης.Σε περιπτωση που δοκιμασεις να κανεις ελεγχο θα κλησεις ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΙΝΑΚΑ και μετα θα ανοιξεις το καπακι.Αποκει και περα αν το προβλημα ειναι αλλου τοτε χρειαζονται βασικες γνωσεις ηλεκτρολογιας και χρηση πολυμετρου για να συνεχισουμε

----------


## chipakos-original

> *Καλησπέρα σας.
> Πριν μερικές μέρες σταμάτησε να δουλεύει το πάνω αριστερα μάτι ταχείας και την επόμενη μέρα σταμάτησε να δουλεύει και το μπροστινό του και επίσης δεν άναβε το λαμπάκι λειτουργίας της κουζίνας ενώ δεν άναβε και το λαμπάκι.
> Σημειώνω ότι το πίσω δεξιά ταχείας και το μπροστινό του του καφέ δουλεύουν κανονικά όπως επίσης και ο φούρνος.
> Αγόρασα από τον Κουρλαμπά τα ανταλλακτικά μάτια πιστεύοντας ότι έχουν καεί. Τα άλλαξα σήμερα και έβαλα όλα τα καλώδια κανονικά όπως ήταν πριν αφού τα είχα φωτογραφήσει πρώτα για να μην ξεχάσω τα καλώδια και τα χρώματα. Όμως και πάλι δεν ανάβουν όπως δεν ανάβει και το λαμπάκι λειτουργίας της κουζίνας. Το λαμπάκι του φούρνου ανάβει κανονικά. Τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει? Τι να κοιτάξω?*


Τα παλιά μάτια τα δοκίμασες από πριν πάνω στον πάγκο να δεις ότι είναι σίγουρα χαλασμένα??

----------


## ioannadani

Δεν πρέπει να είναι η κλέμα γιατί τα άλλα δύο μάτια λειτουργούν κανονικά, όπως και ο φούρνος.

----------


## tipos

Στην κλεμα μοιραζει τα φορτια,δηλαδη για παραδειγμα στις επαφες 1 ως 3 της φασης βαζει στη μια τον φουρνο,στην επομενη δυο εστιες και στην τελευταια τις αλλες δυο εστιες

----------


## klik

Ιωάννα, δεν κατάλαβες. Οι φούρνοι/κουζίνες έχουν δυνατότητα σύνδεσης 3φασικού για ισοκατανομή φορτίων.
Οταν συνδέονται μονοφασικά (με 3 καλώδια μπλέ, καφέ,κιτρινοπράσινο), γεφυρώνονται δυο ή τρείς κλέμες με το καφέ. Αν μια απο τις δυο κλέμες δεν είναι καλά συνδεδεμένη, τότε μερικά μάτια και ένα τμήμα του φούρνου, δεν λειτουργούν, ενώ όλα τα άλλα μάτια λειτουργούν κανονικά και ο φούρνος θα ζεσταίνει πιο αργά.

----------


## ioannadani

Καλησπέρα, η αλ'ηθεια είναι ότι δεν τα δοκίμασα όχι. Αλλά μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν όταν καίγονται τα μάτια σβήνει το λαμπάκι?

----------


## ioannadani

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο θα κοιτάξω την κλέμα.....

----------


## tipos

> Καλησπέρα, η αλ'ηθεια είναι ότι δεν τα δοκίμασα όχι. Αλλά μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν όταν καίγονται τα μάτια σβήνει το λαμπάκι?


Οχι.γιαυτο σου ειπα για την παροχη

----------


## ioannadani

Λοιπόν παιδιά βοηθήσατε πολύ θα ψαξω την παροχή και την κλέμα και θα σας ενημερωσω

----------


## mikemtb73

> θα ψαξω την παροχή και την κλέμα και θα σας ενημερωσω


Έβγαλες άκρη τελικά ?  

Στάλθηκε από το C1905 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ioannadani

Καλημέρα τελικά είχατε όλοι δίκιο το πρόβλημα ήταν και στα δύο. είχε κουνηθεί ένα καλώδιο στην παροχή και από μέσα από την κλέμα είχε φύγει και το ένα βύσμα από την θέση του. Τα δύο μάτια τα παλιά είχαν όντως καεί από το βραχυκύκλωμα οπότε μόλις έφτιαξα καλώδιο και βύσμα τα καινούργια λειτούργησαν μια χαρά. Να είστε καλά μεγάλη βοήθεια μου δώσατε

----------

mikemtb73 (05-12-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να κάηκαν τα μάτια από διακοπή ή βραχκύκλωμα στην κλέμα τροφοδοσίας διότι και στις δύο αυτές περιπτώσεις τα μάτια απλά σβήνουν. Η μοναδική περίπτωση να καεί κάποιο μάτι από κάτι τέτοιο είναι αν η κουζίνα τροφοδοτείται τριφασικά και συμβεί κάποια διακοπή σε ορισμένα καλώδια της κλέμας (όχι σε οποιοδήποτε), οπότε μπορεί να καεί κάποια αντίσταση από τις μικρές που έχει η κουζίνα.

----------

